

Ask HN: How did you go about finding your current job? - bayonetz


======
bayonetz
Jobs? Where we're going we won't need jobs!

------
bayonetz
The old fashion way, by not commenting.

------
bayonetz
The yellow pages

------
bayonetz
Going to church

